

Mixergy interview with Brad Feld - garbowza
http://mixergy.com/brad-feld-interview/

======
xiaoma
Thank you Andrew and Brad. I found this talk very personally relevant as I've
been a partner an EFL cram school for elementary school children in Taiwan for
the past four years. Considering that the birth rate is under 1.2 and that
more families are turning away from non-test prep schools, it's a rapidly
shrinking market. I've been working crazy hours, six days a week the whole
time, and earning less than people right out of college in the US!

I strongly feel the echoes of the "Never give up, never give up!" mentality
that Andrew mentioned early in the interview, and that's a large part of
what's kept me going for so long. Even now, I believe it is _possible_ to grow
it into a profitable and worthwhile business. I've put my savings and my time
into it and I'm also emotionally attached to it. Stopping now feels like
ripping out a piece of myself.

However, thinking of it in terms of the value of another couple of years of my
life, it falls flat in comparison to starting a business or even freelancing
in a growing market. This comment can't really express it fully, but this
video really gave me a valuable perspective.

